# Ehhh Did i make a mistake?



## GoSensGo (Dec 30, 2009)

Im a intermediate snowboarder who has been on the hill for 'bout 2 years.

Anyways, I've been renting the whole time and it's been a pain in the ass. So a yesterday I went out and bought my first gear, because me and my pals are going to Tremblant during the weekend.

I felt like I didnt do too much research.

K2 Fuse
Ride LX Bindings
Ride Anthem boots.


Are these okay to last me awhile? I couldn't really find anything on the internet, so if anyone has had past experience with those equips, some input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Well its all name brand stuff K2 and ride make good stuff. I guess the question is on how long stuff will last is what type of riding you do and how many time you go snowboarding in a year.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No experience with that set up, but there's nothing wrong with it. All are respected brands as far as snowboarding goes.

Put your mind at ease and worry more about riding?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know that board, but the bindings are entry level and if your semi-serious about riding, you'll probably want nicer ones sooner than later. Nothing wrong with them necessarily, but they won't be any better than your rentals.

As long as the boots fit, then there is nothing wrong with your purchase. If you don't know how to fit boots on carpet, you'll find out if you made a mistake after a couple days riding.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a k2 fuse its not a bad board at all very stable at high speeds for a lower end stick mid flex on it more of a all mountain board. Everything you got is brand name and should be better then rental stuff considering its new.


----------



## GoSensGo (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright thanks for the replies guys.

Just found out the '09 K2 Fuse is basically a SMU board that is basically the K2 Brigade with a different name.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

It's going to be far better than rentals. You'll have the same equipment each time, and it will form to you personally, instead of the 100s of other people using it over the decades.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuse = astar = brigade = setback anagram


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

My only recommendation would be to get a different set of bindings. That binding is on par with basic rental gear.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> It's going to be far better than rentals. You'll have the same equipment each time, and it will form to you personally, instead of the 100s of other people using it over the decades.


decades??? what rental shop are you going to? Are they renting out step ins and playing grunge music? jk


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

sook said:


> decades??? what rental shop are you going to? Are they renting out step ins and playing grunge music? jk


Don't they all?! :laugh:
It costs extra to get cheap ass strap bindings and my gf tried on three pairs of boots (SHIFT clickers) till we found one that we could lace correctly. Then that pair had a shitty velcro loop across the top that wouldn't close.


----------



## GoSensGo (Dec 30, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Don't they all?! :laugh:
> It costs extra to get cheap ass strap bindings and my gf tried on three pairs of boots (SHIFT clickers) till we found one that we could lace correctly. Then that pair had a shitty velcro loop across the top that wouldn't close.


Yes same here, in the rentals I've used, the boards are falling apart, straps are messed up, or the boots don't lace up properly.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Dayum, that sucks. I know rental shops are just trying to stay afloat, but it kind of bugs that some potential riders are turned off the sport because of really shitty equipment their first time out


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just my personal experience, I had the Ride LX's as my first binding. Performed well enough, until the right toe strap ratchet broke. It still locked in place, but the broken ratchet was really sketchy so I ended up trading them in for something else. Other than that, they are good for the basics. You're definitely going to outgrow them fast though. It is however a huge step up from shitty rentals.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Just my personal experience, I had the Ride LX's as my first binding. Performed well enough, until the right toe strap ratchet broke. It still locked in place, but the broken ratchet was really sketchy so I ended up trading them in for something else. Other than that, they are good for the basics. You're definitely going to outgrow them fast though. It is however a huge step up from shitty rentals.


The front ratchet on my first pair of Ride RX's broke. Hmmmm. See a pattern here?:dunno: As a first binding the Ride RX's were alright as well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> The front ratchet on my first pair of Ride RX's broke. Hmmmm. See a pattern here?:dunno: As a first binding the Ride RX's were alright as well.


That or we just entered...


... THE TWILIGHT ZONE!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> That or we just entered...
> 
> 
> ... THE TWILIGHT ZONE!


I think I need to see my therapist now. I should also see my doctor and refill my subscription of those little pills that keep me from foaming from the mouth and hitting myself.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

sook said:


> Dayum, that sucks. I know rental shops are just trying to stay afloat, but it kind of bugs that some potential riders are turned off the sport because of really shitty equipment their first time out


:thumbsdown: Yeah.

She wants to try it again, but is afraid of going through the same crap with rentals. At the same time, I don't want her stuck with $400++ in equipment she may use once.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Seriously though, your setup is just fine! Those bindings are a step up from whatever you were renting, they've got plenty of adjustments, and they'll last you just fine. Don't overthink it....now get it all dialed in and go board!


----------



## GoSensGo (Dec 30, 2009)

Alrighty folks, first time on the hill with this one, and I must say, the first time that I really felt in control! The board was great, awsome flex and carved great in powder. Although the first run for some reason I seemed to TOTALLY FORGET how to toe turn with this board, maybe its just because its as good length longer than the rentals I use to take. I caught the edge a couple times and I felt like the high sidewall saved my tailbone a couple times down the black diamond. Overall I had a blast and I can't wait to get back up the hills again!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

GoSensGo said:


> Alrighty folks, first time on the hill with this one, and I must say, the first time that I really felt in control! The board was great, awsome flex and carved great in powder. Although the first run for some reason I seemed to TOTALLY FORGET how to toe turn with this board, maybe its just because its as good length longer than the rentals I use to take. I caught the edge a couple times and I felt like the high sidewall saved my tailbone a couple times down the black diamond. Overall I had a blast and I can't wait to get back up the hills again!


Glad to here it. Have fun out there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

glad you had fun, although those aren't the best bindings they should last you a year or two before you need a higher demanding binding. i had the ride ex bindings which are a step above the lx binding and they were fine for me until i started riding park and riding real fast down steep trails.


----------

